# Video - Century Arms 9mm Canik55 Stingray-C



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

We'll shoot the 9mm Stingray-C. This pistol is built by Canik in Turkey and is imported by Century International Arms. It is a high quality pistol built on the CZ75 design. The finish is hard chrome, and it has a nice set of LPA adjustable sights.

Century Arms Stingray-C.mov - YouTube


----------

